# When do baby pigeons start to walk?



## Ellie_64 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello,

I found a baby pigeon three days ago of about 2 and 1/2 to 3 weeks old. She was very weak, laying down under the highway. I was able to feed her with Baby food and now she is doing much better except that she cannot completely stand up. Should she be able to stand up by herself? Is it possible that she is still too weak to do it? She had no food in her crop when I found her and was not even asking for food. NOw she flapps her wings and wants to eat each time she sees me. 

Any advise on what I should do?

thanks

E


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

If she's three weeks and she cannot stand up, then she is most likely weak. It could take a while for her become strong. Remember you don't know how long she has been under that bridge without food nor water. Just keep feeding her up, she should eventually get better
She doesn't have any damage on her does she? That could be a problem.


----------



## Ellie_64 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Pigeon Girl

Thank you for your message. She does seem to be OK. I do not see any injuries and she is getting better each day (although still week). I will keep a close eye on her..

Thanks again

Ellie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Ellie

As well as a general weakness, some youngsters may suffer from a calcium deficiency, calcium being important for their growing bones. The best thing for that would be a liquid supplement consisting of Calcium + Vitamin D3 which can be given in water or preferably dosed directly (usually a couple of drops for a few days, depending on the instructions). Can be obtained from online stores like Foys, Siegels or Jedds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the bird? Are her feet right under her, or splayed out to the sides? A picture would help. They sell baby bird formula, which would be better for her than baby food. But if she is old enough, maybe she could be weaned to defrosted and warmed frozen peas and corn, or seed. Seeing her would help to determine an age.


----------

